# Cherry tree branches



## simon4snakes (May 11, 2021)

Anyone know if wild cherry tree branches are safe for boas? Obviously after I've cleaned and bleached them etc.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I have heard people use cherry wood before in vivs, but that doesn’t really verify your query.

I would be inclined to give it a go, but inspect sap residues.

I would probably strip the bark, dry it out and sand any rough notches, though might look nicer with bark, that tends to be where fungi pops up between the living and dead tissue.

I have a Siberian elm growing in my tiny garden, originally bulking up to try to make a bonsai out of it, but just so busy with work, family, and other commitments, I missed the best timing. I chopped it back to ’coppice’ the branches for vivs, and left the stump to grow back. But I’ve now left the stump too long, and never worked on the cut branches. 🤦🏻
The elm is rather vigorous though.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, most fruit trees are fine for use by snakes


----------

